# Mixcraft 4 computer recording software



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

(this is not spam)

Just posting this in case people are looking for a good deal on computer mutitrack recording software...save your money and check it out.

I use mixcraft 3 for recording my music on the puter however they just came out with a new version...They have a free 7 day trial at no cost...just download and test it out if you want to try it...You can upgrade to mixcraft 4 at a discount if you already own mixcraft 3.

New V4 features include:
MIDI editing 
Virtual instruments 
Support for WaveRT low latency audio on Vista 

Mixcraft 4 New Version!!
Mixcraft™ 4 is a multi-track audio and MIDI recording studio that enables you to record your band, make original compositions, create a podcast, create mash-ups or remix a song. Use it as a multi-track recorder or as a music loop remix program. 

http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/

Screenshot
http://www.acoustica.com/mixcraft/ss1.htm


----------

